

World disappoints us once again: Japan loses 2022 3D holographic World Cup bid - tgriesser
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/03/world-disappoints-us-once-again-japan-loses-2022-3d-holographic/

======
silverlight
Forget the holographic world cup fields, I'll take the automatic real-time
translation earpiece!

If Japan really can invent half of the things that they feature in that video
by 2022, I'm going to enjoy the hell out of my 40's.

